# Just a thought...



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok lets keep the negative nancy comments to ourselves just wanna see if its possible or if anyone else tried it already. Im probably never going to use my rear window sprayer so i was wondering if i got a finer more of a mist tip if i ran it to the front of the car would it help cool the intake charge pointed at the intercooler? I know its the same resevoir for both front and back but they are seperate motors and lines. Or would the pump not be strong enough to put out enough? Just a though


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Unless you've got a really kicking window sprayer pump, I'd doubt that small amount of water, much less ambient temperature water (vs. cooled water), would do any good at all. And, you want a finer mist pattern from the sprayer tip, which would mean making the tip have smaller holes, in turn effectively raising the pressure...at the tip only, but lowering the flow, making the low flow, even lower.
It's a decent idea and it does work, just not with the parts you want to use.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If you don't want "negative nancy" comments, don't post and ask for opinions.

It's actually not such a bad idea. Just have to execute it properly.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

I know i wouldnt spray be able to use the stock sprayers because it would spray too much water over the IC. I was thinking of going to gardening stores around here for the black row of misters or something that i can hook into my stock hose size. If i was gonna do this id probably throw some ice cubes or something in the resevoir and make some kind of shielding around the tank for extra insulation.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

OriginalGinger said:


> I know i wouldnt spray be able to use the stock sprayers because it would spray too much water over the IC.


Stock sprayers won't spray enough over the IC.



> I was thinking of going to gardening stores around here for the black row of misters or something that i can hook into my stock hose size.


And how will that hold up under the various conditions of driving? Not very well...



> If i was gonna do this id probably throw some ice cubes or something in the resevoir and make some kind of shielding around the tank for extra insulation.


Then you really really gotta ask yourself...are you making a substantial amount of heat that you REALLY have to figure out a way to dissipate that excess heat? Have you REALLY upgraded the rest of the engine/components enough to generate that amount of excess heat?
Sounds to me like spending a dollar to save a penny...a dollar that would be much better spent somewhere else.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

The car isnt going to be driven as an everyday driver. I want to be around 12-15 psi when im finished. I know if you go over 8 you really have to get it IC'd. Im still pushing the flat top pistons for 9:1 so anything i can do to lower the intake temp i want to do. Iv seen homemade videos with Co2 and stuff but that just seemed more complicated. Anything you guys have tried before and found worked well?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you plan to run those very high boost pressures, I wouldn't be concerned so much with trying to cool down the intake charge with your scheme but instead be concerned with fuel management. The biggest danger is a fuel lean-out condition at high boost levels which will break your pistons. Start thinking about installing a good engine management system, like for example an Apex-i engine management system; along with a high output fuel pump and larger fuel injectors. Also consider forged pistons with a lower CR.


----------

